# Best tasting Protein drink?



## MarkH

Trying to increase my protein intake and want some recommendations please?


----------



## ukimportz

optimum nutrition gold standard chocolate mint is what i use & it's tastes pretty good compaired to others.

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=425


----------



## s2kpaul

maximuscle promax chocy


----------



## nat1979

extreme nutrition stuff is good, as is phd pharma whey. both are good in most flavours and have a good mix of bcaa's and good protein content.

hope that helps mate


----------



## Matt197

Optimum Gold Standard Whey Protein - Chocolate

Very nice, they do all kinds of different flavours.


----------



## DCR

go to www.myprotein.co.uk

way cheaper than everyone else and you can add your own flavour

or eat more chicken ?


----------



## Neofolis

I can't remember the brand (helpful), but I used to drink a 95% protein drink that was butterscotch flavour and really tasty.


----------



## MarkH

s2kpaul said:


> maximuscle promax chocy


Have tried that and I can't stand the stuff, yukyuk


----------



## davidrogers190

The maximuscle promax is very good, the chocolate flavour though as ive just bought the strawberry flavour and its pretty grim.

Edit: Sorry just seen above post


----------



## Guest

I use Optimum Nutrition banana or vanilla, the reason for either of those 2 is you can add them to fruit smoothies and any baking you do to increase your protein intake without getting bored of the taste. :thumb:


----------



## mobileman

Formula 80 strawberry flavour

http://www.multipoweruk.com/SportsFoodProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=30


----------



## KleenChris

agree, Optimum nutrition gold standard is very good quality and plenty flavours to choose from but has shot in price due to exchange rate...still good stuff. myprotein flavours are also very good and well priced


----------



## Paul_r26

Choc Mint - Pure heaven

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/weight-gain/weight-gainer-(6lb)/

Although whole foods are much better!


----------



## Blazebro

When I used to be seriously into it, I used to take a Creatine Complex. I am considering taking extra Protein also, but i buy from here:

http://monstersupplements.com/store/frontpage-lang-1.html

They sell everything and are the cheapest I know. They also sell these:

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/440/1/Valeo-Wrist-Wrap-Gloves-(formally-ocelot)-.html

Possibly the best gloves going.


----------



## STEALTH K3

Promr


----------



## Kriminal

These guys do a choc-mint flavour....VERY yummy :


----------



## Garry Spight

Eat more eggs they are a complete protein food


----------



## gherkin

best tasting one i've had is the one i'm currently using

Powerbar Protein Plus (with Lion Bar bits)

When used with Skimmed milk its sooo more-ish, haven't tried with water and probably won't


----------



## djdosile

Kriminal said:


> These guys do a choc-mint flavour....VERY yummy :


x2 on Reflex... I have the strawberry and it tastes pretty good


----------



## Fallout

PHD Pharma whey is very good, vanilla tastes best imo


----------



## IanG

I'm using Optimum Health Ultimate Whey at the moment and the strawberry tastes lovely

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=10920&utm_campaign=Homepage&utm_source=Website&utm_medium=Product&utm_term=Optimum-Health-Ultimate-Whey-Protein-2.25kg


----------



## NN1

USN - strawberry and cream and BSN Syntha 6 Chocolate Mint flavour.


----------



## Sparco

Myprotein.co.uk is without doubt the best place I've tried for Protein supplements and definitely the best value as well. I'm actually having the unflavoured Impact Whey, I find the natural bland taste is actually the best for drinking at any time of the day, and definitely in the very early morning when trying to stomach a flavoured whey doesn't go down too well after a few weeks. Also even cheaper, I buy it in 2.5kg bags and have around 3-4 shakes a day, at £16.95 a bag it can't be beaten! 
I also get whole foods in to balance my diet, I've increased my good fats and protein intake and decreased my carbs at the moment, seeing if I can drop some body fat as i'm too high at the moment.


----------



## BENJY

maximuscle promax choclate is nice especialy mixed with milk before bed:thumb:
stay well clear of usn 100% whey the new formular one it is absolutely disgusting tastes like cardboard and ive just gone and bought the large tub.
will probably be giving the phd stuff a try next tho.


----------



## Teabag

BSN Syntha-6 slays all others.. i know i have tried them all.. it cannot be beaten on taste

matrix
h+b (****e)
PHd
nutrisport
all the whey
designer protien
plain whey
soya powder

and many many others i just forgot...i do get sick of them sometimes


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

DCR said:


> go to www.myprotein.co.uk
> 
> way cheaper than everyone else and you can add your own flavour
> 
> or eat more chicken ?


+1 here


----------



## Rowan83

I currently use myprotein whey protein as they are cheaper than the other manufacturers and it's very good stuff!

In the past i have used:

Reflex
Garnell Nutrition
Dymatize
Optimum Nutrition

I think the best tasting shake i have used is Garnell Nutrition in Strawberry, tastes almost un-healthy.

http://www.affordablesupplements.co.uk/Protein.59/Whey+Protein.19/High+Performance+Whey.456.html

You can't go wrong with myproteins True Whey though (what i am currently using) Toffee Fudge is very nice! 

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/protein-supplements/true-whey-(5lb)/


----------



## Hair Bear

Milk


----------



## dubnut71

MET-RX chocolate.

Their choccy peanut butter used to be the best but was discontinued :-(


----------



## powelly

Another one for MyProtein here, impacy Whey Vanilla at the moment, yummy.


----------



## BENJY

A bit off topic but it saves opening nother thread.
But has anyone got any ideas for making my current protein drink taste a bit more berable? Ive just had another shake and i dont think i can face another! Im having it with water at the mo ive tried mixing it with milk but then i spend all afternoon on the toilet! 
Its usn 100% whey choclate (more like cardboard tho)


----------



## Blazebro

BENJY said:


> A bit off topic but it saves opening nother thread.
> But has anyone got any ideas for making my current protein drink taste a bit more berable? Ive just had another shake and i dont think i can face another! Im having it with water at the mo ive tried mixing it with milk but then i spend all afternoon on the toilet!
> Its usn 100% whey choclate (more like cardboard tho)


USN stuff is very highly rated. It might be worth switching to Muscle Fuel Dynamic. It's what i would use if I were to go down that route again.


----------



## BENJY

Blazebro said:


> USN stuff is very highly rated. It might be worth switching to Muscle Fuel Dynamic. It's what i would use if I were to go down that route again.


Yeah i heard it was very good thats why i went out and bought the big tub straight off without trying first Apparently its the old formula that is very good tasting but i didnt know the difference so bought the new formular. Thanks for the recomendation for the muscle fuel tho:thumb:


----------



## Feeder

Sparco said:


> Myprotein.co.uk is without doubt the best place I've tried for Protein supplements and definitely the best value as well. I'm actually having the unflavoured Impact Whey, I find the natural bland taste is actually the best for drinking at any time of the day, and definitely in the very early morning when trying to stomach a flavoured whey doesn't go down too well after a few weeks. Also even cheaper, I buy it in 2.5kg bags and have around 3-4 shakes a day, at £16.95 a bag it can't be beaten!
> I also get whole foods in to balance my diet, I've increased my good fats and protein intake and decreased my carbs at the moment, seeing if I can drop some body fat as i'm too high at the moment.


I find that too with the Unflavoured stuff. Used their price match service against Bulk Powders and reduced the price even more.

I really liked the flavour of Mamooth 2500, but MyProtein worked out cheaper, plus it's more of a weight gain product.


----------



## t_zetec

NRG Fuel - T.T.P Chocolate


----------



## colarado red

DCR said:


> go to www.myprotein.co.uk
> 
> way cheaper than everyone else and you can add your own flavour
> 
> or eat more chicken ?


good products here for the money and you earn points on every purchase and more often than not next day delivery :thumb:


----------



## Fin2982

Optimum healths Chocolate Ultimate Whey

or.........
Muscletech's Nitro-tech Hardcore in Cookies and cream


----------



## RedUntilDead

another vote for myprotein. I use hurricane xs as an all rounder. A lot better tasting, cheaper and I liked the results better than the expensive maximuslce cyclone.
Maximuscle must have tried a strange fruit to test with, cos their stuff is fook all like strawberry:doublesho 

Simon


----------



## robinl

DCR said:


> go to www.myprotein.co.uk
> 
> way cheaper than everyone else and you can add your own flavour
> 
> or eat more chicken ?


I agree MyProtein is excellent quality and very good value for money - They also sell whey protein Isolate which is perfect for feeding your muscles (and imo the best quality protein out there)

I always use isolate before training and whey concentrate (with more sugars) after to re stock the glcogen levels. Also use L-Glutamine and various aminos on a daily basis!

Other than that Quorn is actually very good (high in Protein) as well as the usual staples of eggs/tuna/chicken/sushi & lean minces (drained).


----------



## spyk3d

EAS-Myoplex strawberry and EAS Whey Protein.

Just remember use whatever protein tastes good but make sure your body responds to it.

I use to have maximuscle promax banana, tasted great but got very little gains from it and gave me really bad wind. Since switching to EAs i have notcied better gains and little to no wind as a result.


----------



## Ennoch

One that I'm sure will often be overlooked just because it is available in Tesco's is Sci-MX. Used it for a while though mailorder before realising I could get it round the corner (if a little more expensive), this is the best tasting protein shake I've yet found. I use the 100% Whey in Choc and mix it up a little thicker than they say which I find improves the taste. For me it's also one of the most effective shakes out there. When I'm racing and want a bit of easy recovery then I use their Mass Builder mix made up a little thinner than they suggest. Cheap and tasty, I think they're definitely worth a try. With some of the others I end up ****ting lightening bolts...


----------



## DCR

one way of making the plain proteins a bit nicer is to mix with smoothie

in the AM i have two scoops of plain whey protein with 200ml of Innocent smoothie + 100ml milk + one scoop of flax seed powder. Tastes really nice.

after the gym i have two scoops in 200ml of milk + a squirt of honey

however, what i would say is that you shouldnt really be using shakes to increase your protein intake. You should look to increase more lean protein from food (Chicken, Turkey, Quorn, Fish, lean red meat etc).

Nobody ever got big from shakes.


----------



## MarkH

Thanks for all the advice, can't mix with smoothies as I am intolerant to fructose!


----------



## Fin2982

tbh I skip protein shakes for my diet atm.....Im showing a good bulk in muscle...but Im also dropping fat

and thats all diet..............whats you's like?


----------



## Rowan83

Mixing your protein powder with blended oats can help, also increases carb content of the meal


----------



## Fin2982

my fave is oat......(good mix of things) pancakes


----------



## bannan

another myprotein user here, all of their products have the best ingredients, no cheap stuff. I buy the unflavoured bulk whey from them which is £17 for 2.5kg and i just add crusha or milkshake powder(nesquik) to add flavour, so I can choose what flavour i want. You can add drinking chocolate to it too. I've tried lots of others before and some just taste disgusting even some of maximuscle and reflex stuff. Taste doesn't really bother me but it's easier to kneck it if it tastes nice.


----------



## DCR

Fin2982 said:


> my fave is oat......(good mix of things) pancakes


me too !
im addicted to them
i have at least three a day
i have about 5 packs in my freezer


----------



## MarkH

DCR said:


> me too !
> im addicted to them
> i have at least three a day
> i have about 5 packs in my freezer


Sorry a bit lost here, are these pre-bought or something you make up yourself?


----------



## DCR

MarkH said:


> Sorry a bit lost here, are these pre-bought or something you make up yourself?


you can get em in Tesco
70p for a pack of 6
under the grill for a couple of mins

check out the link here http://www.staffordshireoatcakes.com/

yum yum


----------



## Fin2982

I make mine 



MarkH said:


> Sorry a bit lost here, are these pre-bought or something you make up yourself?


----------



## irumbold

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=4471

Does anybody use or can comment on this type of ready to drink protein, im thinking of geting some to use when im away racing, as it will save me having to mix some of the powder up. Just wondering if anyones got any oppinions on this stuff.


----------



## MarkH

Are you talking about mixing the pancakes up with the protein mix and then cooking them?


----------



## irumbold

I didnt really word that very well :wall:.

I mean instead of just mixing up a normal protein shake, as the ready to drink ones would be much less hassle and a lot faster.


----------



## Fin2982

they are ok...but tbh your better just buying protein powder and a shaker cost wise



irumbold said:


> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=4471
> 
> Does anybody use or can comment on this type of ready to drink protein, im thinking of geting some to use when im away racing, as it will save me having to mix some of the powder up. Just wondering if anyones got any oppinions on this stuff.


----------



## ChrisJD

All taste are different.

I quite like the AST VP2 in the 'fruit punch' and 'citrus splash' flavours.

Maximuscle are quite good products, but not the nicest tasting.

Also depends if you want just protein or an alround product.

Chris.


----------



## DCR

IMO Maximuscle is way too expensive

Promax Extreme - £42 for a 908g tub @ 80% content
Myprotein Impact Whey Isolate - £17.99 for a 1kg pouch (flavoured) @ 90% content

Now the Promax does have some Creatine and Taurine in it, but im sorry, you can get Taurine in massive amounts from H&B for next to nothing and 500g (100 servings) of CEE for £13 from MyProtein

Overpriced IMO


----------



## snellfish

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=742
chocolate one of this :thumb:


----------



## Fin2982

I use this site for my suppliment needs....£20-£25 for 2.25kg's of Optimum health whey.....good taste, has the 22.8g of protein per 30g scoop and lasts as well

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/


----------



## BENJY

Sorry for the dull question but what would be myproteins replacement for my current USN 100% whey. Ive looked at their site and they have loads of variations of the whey protein. am i right in thinking it would be this stuff
http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-protein/

This is what im currently using
http://www.usn.co.uk/Products/Proteins-Whey-Protein.asp


----------



## DCR

yeah, that would do it


----------



## BENJY

Cheers


----------



## ahaydock

Biorythm AfterGlow Fruit flavour is the nicest post work drink I have ever tasted plus it is really good, protein, BCAA, Glutamine etc etc or BSN Syntha 6 Mocha flavour for me :thumb:


----------



## jim55

Silverberry said:


> Optimum Gold Standard Whey Protein - Chocolate
> 
> Very nice, they do all kinds of different flavours.


+1 the best iv tasted :thumb:


----------



## JCW85

Maximuscle Promax or even Progain (chocolate flavour) is the best I 've tried. 

Personally I rate intaking more natural protein found in Chicken, Fish and Chick Peas.


----------



## Maxx?

Boditronics Express Whey, I've tried qiute a few different whey proteins and this is by far the best i have had, im currently going through a tub of Bannana Split and a tub of Raspberry Ripple ice cream flavour


----------



## ahaydock

Max-T said:


> Boditronics Express Whey, I've tried qiute a few different whey proteins and this is by far the best i have had, im currently going through a tub of Bannana Split and a tub of Raspberry Ripple ice cream flavour


I've currently got their Cookies & Cream flavour :thumb:


----------



## Maxx?

ahaydock said:


> I've currently got their Cookies & Cream flavour :thumb:


Thats one of their only flavours i havent had a chance to try, whats your verdict?


----------



## RedCloudMC

Until recently I've been trying all different brands but settled on Reflex products about 4-5 months ago. Good customer service, all tastes nice and have great ingredients.

HOWEVER, I would also recommend trying the CNP products too - very good - or for sheer VFM and ability to pick and mix, my protein.

I'm trying my protein next having recently found them. From what I see and hear they are very impressive indeed.

Cheers :thumb:


----------

